# Urine concerns



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello. I am looking for some knowledge or experience as far as dog urine killing grass; and NOT just the typical urine causing brown patches. It's more of a worry that it could possibly be a health concern. Our 21 month old Vizsla kills every bit of grass his urine touches. Morning urine, midday, evening. A short urination or a long one. Every drop.
A little background. As a puppy we had brand new sod (Kentucky Bluegrass if it matters) and it was fine until he reached around 8 months going into winter. Even with dormant grass in the winter, he leaves the grass dark gold and dead. We can reseed of course and have because that just happens with dogs  He's been encouraged to go on the side yard for the past 8 months and we have a watering can just to follow him and douse the area right after he goes but even the diluting often doesn't work though I still do it even in the winter. 
It's just amazing that it causes so much damage after one urination. I walk him in the middle of our street to get to a bike trail because he leaves spots on the boulevards.
I did attempt to address it with our vet a few months ago but she blew it off. And rightly so I guess since it's a typical complaint I imagine. So any suggestions would be great here. Thanks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

There's some good info is this article from Dr. Becker. I was only thinking about nitrogen/urea content, but she brings up the pH levels more. We have used those dog rocks she mentions and honestly haven't seen much of a difference. If you try the pH strip test and it comes back within a normal range, I'd insist on a urinalysis test at the vet to check the urea levels.


----------

